# Error message and system shut down



## Amy12321 (Dec 21, 2007)

basically i have just had this message which counted down 1 minute and then shut down my computer

i print screened the message











is it a virus or something how can i stop it happening again


----------



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like it. Something has terminated your REmote Procedure Call service which is very important and you can't run your PC without it. Does it do it right when you turn your PC on? I'd run an anti-virus and spyware scan but first I would go to my Control Panel and check SERVICES icon and re-enable the Remote Procedure Call service. It lists by alphabetical order so look down halfway and you should see it and change it from "disabled" to "AUTOMATIC".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Classic sign of an ancient virus, the *blaster *as I recall.


----------



## Azinulbizar (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to throw in my two cents, you can bypass that by going to Start > Run > COMMAND then enter "shutdown -a". That way you don't have to race to solve your problem. It should stop the shutdown. Still having problems with it?


----------

